# Happy Birthday Marj



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:arty: Hope this will be your best year ever! :whoo:arty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Marj! I hope you have a wonderful year full of health, happiness and hav hugs.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are wishing you a *Very Happy Birthday, Marj*, Enjoy your day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Marj, have a good 29th again!!
arty:
Carole


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Un très bon anniversaire


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Hey Marj, have a good 29th again!!
> arty:
> Carole


I thought it was her 39th ? LOL Anyway happy birthday Marj.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

A very Happy Birthday to you!! :cheer2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Marjorie!! 

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you Marj! arty:
:hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAV A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY MARJ!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

View attachment 25680

View attachment 25681


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Marj! 

PS I think Pat is having Nugget dance for ya!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Marjorie!*

:first:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!" 
I hope you had a great day and that it lingers for the entire year.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj - my friend - I wish you a fantastic Birthday. I hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Marj! 

Jackson and I think October is the very best month of the year to be born , so you are extra special!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marj!!!

Tess, Cody & I wish you all the best for the entire year!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hope your day was everything you wanted it to be!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie sends lots of birthday licks!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Hope your day was AWESOME!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Marj!!! Hope you have a good one!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Chuy says:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

What a suck-up Maryam is!!!!!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Bon anniversaire, Marj!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Marj, I hope your day is wonderful!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh hey ! THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!! You guys really know how to make a gal (who is NOT 29, NOR 39 anymore!) feel great. 

I'm sitting in JFK with DH eating and waiting for our connecting flt. to Burlington, VT, before a 2 hr. drive to Montreal. Home sweet home! We had a mahvelous time in Sedona, AZ. I can't wait to get time to upload all our pics. We won't get home 'til about 2 a.m., so it will have to wait. 

Pat, thank you for that dancer. He's magnifique!! LOL Yeah, Ryan, Maryam is probably sucking up, but who could resist that CUTE face of Chuy's??? 

Thanks everyone. 45 doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What is it that I'm sucking? Don't get it, but I'm glad Marj is appreciating my sucking skills


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> What is it that I'm sucking? Don't get it, but I'm glad Marj is appreciating my sucking skills


Now HOW am I supposed to respond to THAT???!! LMAO !

O.k....... I'm outta here. Have a plane to catch.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm late getting on tonight but hope you "had" a great birthday and that you get lots of lickies when you get home!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm late too----

:juggle:arty: *Happy Birthday Marj!* arty::juggle:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Marj I hope your day was a great one. 
Here's a Happy Birthday hunk for you


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Marj!!!!*

Hope you had a great day....sorry I'm late!

I miss you! It was so wonderful to hang out with you in Chicago! I can still hear your voice and your enthusiasm for life and all things Havanese!

A big HUG for you, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Late to the party...

Happy Birthday, MARJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

arty: Hope you had a great birthday arty:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Marj!!!!!arty:
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday Marj, and a year of happiness and good health.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

happy belated bd!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Marj, I am sorry I am late too. Here is wishing you a fantastic year blessed with good health, joy, peace and Hav kisses.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Happpy belated birthday Marj! Hope it was good one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathie, I did get lots of likkies from Sammy when we got home. Ricky was all over me, sniffing and pushing my hand to rub him. I loved it!  Kids were all in bed and didn't get a chance to see them this morning before they all left for school, so will do that tonight.

THANK YOU, my friends! Jane, I miss hearing your voice too and I had so much fun chatting with all of you in Chicago. Seems like we should be able to just drop by each other's places for a cup of coffee and some gabbing! Wouldn't that be nice?

Amanda..... just for you, hon.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

OH MY for me????!!!! Once again I didn't post it and I get the return. Or are you still mad Kathy wouldn't let you break in my room:angel:

PS- Marj there are kids on this forum!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Next time we're going to get you AND Kathy!:spy:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MARJ!!!! arty:

I'm sorry I missed it yesterday, but it sounds like you had a good day, even with waiting at the airport! I also wish I could just walk down the street for some gab-time with you, but at least we have the forum to chat on!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Marj! Happy belated birthday! It sounds like you were pretty busy so hopefully you didn't miss my greeting too much!

I was hoping to get you some "Burn-ed Buns" for your Birthday, but I simply ran out of time. 
Maybe next year in Cali!

Cheers! May it be a wondrous year! :tea:
Beverly


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

marj, just one more belated happy birthday!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My, but there are an awful lot of brats on here! LOL But ..... thank you VERY much for the birthday greetings. They mean a lot to me. ((hugs))


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Marj. I haven't been on much lately, my laptop's having issues. I love Sedona, it's one of my favorite places. I'm glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Marj

Sorry we missed your birthday-so here are some belated wishes-Hope you had a wonderful day-the "kids" wished for you lots of great snacks-and presents. I wished for you another year of happiness & pupster kisses.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Marianne and Pat! "_

Our kids teamed up and are giving hubby and I a weekend away sometime as both b'day and Christmas presents which is really nice of them! They don't even have real jobs. lol They said it was so nice not having us around, that they thought of a w/e getaway for us. Nice, huh?? LMBO I am travel weary, so we'll probably wait 'til the new year to do something.


----------

